# Early Christmas



## pbw (Dec 10, 2007)

My wife and I open one gift a week until Christmas.

Last night I got a Fish finder! Humminbird® PiranhaMAX 215 Fishfinder. Can't wait to go see what the bottom of some local lakes look like. :shock:


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW! I have to go have a talk with my wife! LOL! 

Congrats on the new unit!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Excellent Present my friend, now you can hit those underwater structures that house the bad boys, good luck with the unit.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice! I have one on my kayak, it's awesome but I'm still getting used to running electronics for fishing.

Make sure your wife gets the $15.00 rebate!

https://www.ebuyersworld.com/HB_rebates/210215_HBrebate.pdf


----------



## redbug (Dec 10, 2007)

wow that's a great gift your wife got you.. I have the perfect gift you should give her in return.... the aqua view camera !! she can use it to let you know that the arch you think is a monster bass is actually just an old load spring from a tractor !!!

wayne


----------



## pbw (Dec 10, 2007)

redbug said:


> wow that's a great gift your wife got you.. I have the perfect gift you should give her in return.... the aqua view camera !! she can use it to let you know that the arch you think is a monster bass is actually just an old load spring from a tractor !!!
> 
> wayne



Some reason I just see that as cheating.  but i'd like a scott II


----------



## redbug (Dec 10, 2007)

I use my aqua view on my farm pond... I have used it along with my depth finder to get a better idea ofwhat i'm seeing on my graph


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice gift! Now you can scope-out all the good locations at McNeely and give me a heads-up before I get there, lol


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey that's a good idea!! A present a week til Christmas.COOL!!! I have one of those fish finders and I like it alot!!Congrats!!


----------

